# Culebras now



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

FYI, and I hope this isn't a repost.

Partagas handmade Culebras are now available, so I read in an email just today.

These will be interesting I hope.

John:w

Edit: Bah, I guess this has already been mentioned!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

This is such good news I think it bears repeating.

I for one can not wait.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

SERENITY NOW


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> SERENITY NOW


:tpd:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup they are available ...........:ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very cool. Definitely interested in how they smoke.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish I could get those, I have always wanted to see some culebras in person and share one. I am going to try to get a davidoff one or litto gomez


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

hova45 said:


> I wish I could get those, I have always wanted to see some culebras in person and share one. I am going to try to get a davidoff one or litto gomez


Share???? Nahhhh, smoke all three at once:ss:tu
mikes


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mikes said:


> Share???? Nahhhh, smoke all three at once:ss:tu
> mikes


:tpd: That's what I'm talkin' about! :ss

Hey hova, Drew Estates also makes them.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: That's what I'm talkin' about! :ss
> 
> Hey hova, Drew Estates also makes them.


I have never tried a drew estate because all I hear is flavor this flavor that and i don't like flavored cigars. thanks for the heads up on the medusas though


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Has anyone smoked one of these yet by chance?


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Sandman said:


> Has anyone smoked one of these yet by chance?


No, but they smell of aged Partagas Coronas.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Just saw them, and I have to say I am intrigued. Ive never had a Culebra, but I do have an NC Davi culebra in the humi. It would be interesting to try one from the island, thats for sure. I would have to share it in good company.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> No, but they smell of aged Partagas Coronas.


That's a good sign.:tu


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

definitely a really cool smoke. Maybe someday :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather have the Gold Medals (which, by the way, are probably the best "new" / "fresh" cigar I've tried in the past five or six years). The Culebras seem to be a bit of a "novelty" to me. That said, I will still try them when they become more generally available!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

In the mid 90's, I use to buy them all the time. They use to be around $15.00 for one culebra. The fact that they were machine made is not big deal on this cigar as they are hand twisted and tied. The draw was perfect and they look cheroots when untied. Just a hoot to smoke! 

Great to smoke when you have two guests.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Sandman said:


> Has anyone smoked one of these yet by chance?


They are quite good right now. Had one Saturday night. :w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CgarWyzrd said:


> They are quite good right now. Had one Saturday night. :w


I thought I heard you say, "Gee. I've never had one of those."


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

pnoon said:


> I thought I heard you say, "Gee. I've never had one of those."


Naw bitch, that's just Lanceros :gn


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by pnoon
> I thought I heard you say, "Gee. I've never had one of those."





CgarWyzrd said:


> Naw bitch, that's just Lanceros :gn


:r I just sprayed my monitor with water! :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

They look cool with the La casa banding on the box.



Coffins are neat, cigars appear to be well made and smell great....err that is what I hear.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice presentation! :ss


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ah .....yup.

Thats exactly what they look like.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Had one last weekend and they are excellent. Best way for three people to smoke a cigar. Perfect burn and pleasant bouquet; can’t think of any reason not to buy them!


----------

